# How to program individual wav files and load them in Kontakt as .nki?



## lethalshrapnel (Jun 2, 2010)

Okay, I am new to Kontakt Player, and I really appreciate all the help I can get to get things going. I have this folder with really lots of one-shot snare and kick samples like 100+ each, and I want to load them in Kontakt so I can use them immediately and I can audition them really fast. So every note has a corresponding snare and kick (I'm sorry for the terms ). Or do I need to convert all these samples to a .nks file so I can use them in Kontakt? Can someone help me please? Thanks.

One more thing, I have also a virtual instrument, with lots of .nki files, (like Strings Marcato, 50kb) but I can't add it on the Kontakt (Add Library), because the library is all .wav and its not ,nks or .nkx. Does it have a workaround? Do I need to convert everything, just so I can add them in the library? And how is that possible? Sorry for the noob question and thanks


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 3, 2010)

If a library doesn't have an info.nkx file, you cannot add it in the browser. There is a registry hack that makes this possible, but NI doesn't support it.

And about auditioning your samples, you need Kontakt, not Kontakt Player for that.


----------



## lethalshrapnel (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh i'm sorry, Kontakt and Kontakt player are 2 diff. things? thanks for the heads up. yes i dont have that .nkx file, can someone help me pls? thanks


----------



## PasiP (Jun 3, 2010)

Here's a video which shows how to map the samples to different keys in Kontakt (full version).

Click here

Hope this helps.


----------



## PasiP (Jun 3, 2010)

No problem. Have fun.


----------

